# Advice needed for spiral & pattern bits please



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

Hi there

I live in South Africa and router bits here are terribly expensive. An opportunity arises in that my daughter and business partner are travelling to the UK and US respectively in July and I would like to use this to purchase bits. 

Two questions if I may?

1. Spiral bits.
I would like to get some spiral bits for mortising and wondered if I really need the 1/2 up-cut version in the MLCS three pack starter kit or could I for the same money buy the 1/4 and 3/8 up-cuts and then a 1/4 down-cut bit. My thinking is to use the up-cuts in the middle of the mortice and then use the down-cut if necessary for the edges. Gary Rogowski recommends the 3/8 bit and I assume the 1/2 would just be for deeper cuts?

2. Pattern bits.
I can probably only afford two or three of these. I see Pat Warner uses a short fat one and then a longer one for his template routing. Any advice on the most common used sizes?

I have bother 1/4 and 1/2 routers.

Your input is greatly appreciated. Any feedback on the MCLS (US based) or the Tornardo (UK based) bits in terms of quality?

Thanks
Hilton


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Hilton

Rutland's Tornado bits are claimed by them to be America's most popular, but I've never understood this, as no-one apart from Rutlands ever mentions them. I'd rate them as average quality Chinese made bits. I'm pretty sure they aren't American made. George Hsu's bits are comparable quality and usually cheaper, although he may not have the solid carbide spiral ones. He's a good bet for anything else,though.
eBay Stores - Super Carbide Tools, Single bit, 2 pc Set items on eBay.com

Rutlands are a UK mail order operation that I've used successfully over the years, but as with all UK suppliers,they tend to be dearer than US ones for similar products.

I think I'd go with MLCS for the solid carbide ones if you've someone going to the States.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Hilton
Do you know just where in the US she will be traveling to? The MLCS outlet store is located near Philadelphia, PA. Not a bad drive from the New York city/Wahington, DC area but a bit more than a day trip from the Los Angelas, CA area.


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

istracpsboss said:


> George Hsu's bits are comparable quality and usually cheaper, although he may not have the solid carbide spiral ones. He's a good bet for anything else,though.
> 
> I think I'd go with MLCS for the solid carbide ones if you've someone going to the States.


Thanks Peter, I've emailed George for a price on shipping to the UK and South Africa.


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

jschaben said:


> Do you know just where in the US she will be traveling to? The MLCS outlet store is located near Philadelphia, PA.


Hi John

Unfortunately it's my business partner that's going to NY and he will be on holiday with his wife for their son's wedding so I doubt he'll want to do any driving around for me. I thought I might get MLCS to ship to his son's address.

The good thing about small bits is that they don't take up much space in the luggage.


----------

